
Sunset notes from subscription service side project - mathewsanders
https://medium.com/@dnfisher/sunset-for-saucedrop-and-some-things-we-learned-along-the-way-84624549f88d?source=linkShare-87255a5b1e6b-1508087479
======
mathewsanders
Here’s a well written, and quick reflection on Saucedrop: a hot sauce
subscription service that had sales for 2 years.

I’ve read a lot of post mortums on tech start ups, but can’t remember many for
subscription service.

I’m not a hot sauce fan, but I watched this product launch and thought it had
found a sweet(hot?) spot for a nice niche business so bummed that it didn’t
work out.

